# SQL errors



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys i keep getting this error when browsing around the site

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]

Out of range value for column 'ad_views' at row 1 [1264]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.

It seems to happen when trying to access the events page.

The only way i can get around this is by logging out and logging back in again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am getting this using both internet explorer and FireFox.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Me Too!!!! Both on IE and Safari. Whats happening????


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

guesss what me to and my bookmarks dont work either


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

this is an odd one, as I cannot replicate it.

I need to know what O/S and browser combo this is happening with. Please post here.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No probs with Firefox or IE with XP. Been on for last 2 hrs. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi guys i keep getting this error when browsing around the site
> 
> General Error
> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
> ...


Been sparodically getting same error since yesterday, running Windows 7 professional with latest updates and Firefox ver 3.6.9. Managed to access via link from TTOC site.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

steveupton said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys i keep getting this error when browsing around the site
> ...


Seems to have resolved itself, I am running XP (SP3) Firefox 3.6.9 and was also same trying IE 8.0


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I've not had it yet today but i'm running OSX 10.4 and Safari 4.1.2


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Had this happen to me yesterday but it all seems fine today. :? i'm running IE8 on xp


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

If I could have logged in today, I would have been a +1 :roll:

Seems alright now though


----------

